# Alabama football stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This was a commition for a friend who is a big Alabama football fan. the harring bone pattern below the elephant is for coach Bear Bryant. I had posted a picture of the Topper but did not post the finished stick.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

wow very nice Randy.
I read all about carving the elephant project - it's nice to see it as a completed project.
and a very fitting tribute to The Bear.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

Randy, that is beautiful. John said you were really good and he wasn't kidding, you are really really good.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Beautiful stick, Randy. I'm sure he will treasure it.


----------

